# Photoshop Elements



## beck3906 (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone know how to use Photoshop Elements to size a picture to specific pixel dimensions?  I need photos sized to 1920x1920 pixels.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 21, 2012)

Maybe something here will help ...

How to resize by pixels in photoshop elements 7.0? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## beck3906 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the link.

I understand the cropping tool, but what I'm looking for is how to use the cropping tool to see that the width and height are set to a certain dimension.  Is there a way to move the borders to arrive at a certain dimension and see the pixel size you've moved to?


----------



## gimpy (Dec 21, 2012)

Go to Image on the tool bar then to resize


----------



## Lenny (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the Elements version but I think this free program works for resizing even in batches....
Free Windows 7 Image Resizer Powertoy Available for Download - Softpedia


----------



## Joe Burns (Dec 21, 2012)

Rick,

I'm not familiar with Photoshop elements.  Look for something that says image size or similar function.  In this command you should be able to set the size you would like.  If you are shrinking the image there should be an option for bi-cubic sharper.  

If you are still having issues I have photoShop CS4 and , live just just down the road from you on the south side of Temple. I'd be happy to resize for you.

Joe


----------



## Lenny (Dec 21, 2012)

In PS 7 you can go to File - "New" and set the size of your canvas by pixels or select several pre-set sizes. Maybe Elements has a similar option. You can then open a photo and >select it >then select Copy> now click on your NEW canvas and select Paste.... if it is a different size (most likely) you will need to select "free transform" ... drag the frame to the size you want ... holding down the shift button while you do it will maintain your proportions. Often the menus and terminology will be different so I'm not sure how that translates to the Elements version. HTH


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 21, 2012)

Rick, I use Paint in Windows to change pixel size and image size all the time.  My camera does not go lower that 1600 X 1200 and I resize them to 800 X 600 to use on the forums.  Is that what you want to do or am I missing what you are saying?

Ray


----------



## Wood Butcher (Dec 21, 2012)

I have PS 7 but for speed I use MS Office Picture Manager.  Click on "Picture" in the top tool bar and then "resize", easy from there.
WB


----------



## Dave Turner (Dec 21, 2012)

*Irfanview is another alternative*

Good advise here.  Also consider the program Irfanview . Small, quick, and easy to resize a photo to any pixel size you wish.


----------



## bigevilgrape (Dec 22, 2012)

Image menu > Resize > Image Size

I don't have it installed on this computer, but acording to this pdf it should work.


----------

